

Hive-minds and Kleptocrats - chrismealy
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/hive-minds-and-kleptocrats/

======
DupDetector
Although this was first, comments are here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998827>

